# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Galactic Sectors's Maps

## Ilanthar

So, my players are progressing in my space opera game and I wanted to rework my sectors's maps of the galaxy (galaxy I previously mapped here).

I've reworked the style a lot already, and I mean to add more informations. This is the Leonids Sector's Map. It's incomplete but the major part is done, only some informations are missing.


I intend to do all the sectors this way, so let me know if something is wrong or could be improved!

----------


## Gidde

That is really cool! I love the faded galaxy behind the "active" sector.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Gidde! I've made a new try to improve the contrast between the active sector and the rest. I've made the backround texture less present and more bright. What do you think? I'm also not sure about the grid behind the informative screens...


And of course, some more details! Don't hesitate to comment!

----------


## Gidde

Hm. I think I like it better darker. You lost a bit of contrast between the grid/inactive-sector labels and the background. That said, if you change the grid/label coloring the brighter bg could work.

----------


## Ilanthar

Well, I think I prefer the darker one too, after comparison. The space is dark isn'it ? I may have a problem with the outer sectors of the galaxy though. Here's one of them : the Muscarids Sector. "Classic version" on the left and a bit brighter on the right. What do you think? Should I keep going with the dark one for all the sectors?
 & 
Else, the finished Leonids Sector would look like that. And the begining of the Orionids Sector...

----------


## Gidde

You're right, the lighter bg looks better on the very sparse sector. how bout this? keep both light and dark bg's as layers, and then put an active-sector-only mask on the bright one? then you'll get the best of both worlds ... um, galaxies.

----------


## Ilanthar

You mean like that?



I think, I'll be forced to "cheat" a little with the outer sectors and the galactic core anyway... Thanks for helping!

----------


## Gidde

Exactly like that!! Looks great  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks :Smile:  I'll do that for the outer sectors and the contrary for the core.

Here's the Orionids Sector (finished) and the Draconids sector in progress. I suppressed the effect on the triangles/squares to keep more their colors.

----------


## Ilanthar

So, Draconids sector done. And Ursids sector in progress...

----------


## Francissimo

I never get bored of your space maps, you really have the thing for those!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks! A good thing, since I have something like 20 sectors to do  :Smile: ! Don't hesitate to comment/criticize. I already corrected some for minor bugs I hadn't seen.
Ursids close to the end and coming soon.

----------


## Ilanthar

So, here's the finished Ursids Sector and the Taurids sector in progress.
 &

----------


## Ilanthar

Taurids sector done, and starting the carinids sector.
 &

----------


## Ilanthar

And the Carinids Sector is done. Starting the Serpentids.
&

----------


## Ilanthar

Ok, I'm gonna need some other sectors soon for gaming purpose, so... Here's a small update on the Serpentids Sector.

And, I kinda miss a sort of general political map with the different forces and species. I'm heading toward something like this (with a reworked galaxy).

Suggestions, critics and comments very welcome!

----------


## Ilanthar

Hum... I'm gonna need to enlarge the map for the Serpentids's sector, since I need to put more tiles...

A few progress on the general map (mainly, at the bottom of the map). I mixed colors when a system has been invaded and the mixed lines are representing conflicts. The small logos are indicating the alien species.

----------


## arsheesh

Wow.  That's pretty cool Ilanthar.  You do some of the nicest galaxy maps I've seen on the Guild.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot Arsheesh!
Here's the Serpentids Sector (where my players are, right now) and the start of the Cepheids. Still a lot to do on the galactic view.
 &

----------


## Ilanthar

And the Cepheids Sector is done. Next, the Centaurids Sector.

----------


## Ilanthar

OK... here's the almost done Centaurids Sector. I've played with the idea of doing some graphics for nation stats... and then realized I made some mistakes on the info/tiles of the sectors. I'll correct that in the end, I think.
 &

----------


## Ilanthar

Hmm, I'm trying to develop some close-up views of some sectors. Here's a first try of the Hargeit Tribes part of the Leonids Sector. Still a lot to.

----------


## Ilanthar

Ok, I'm not sure about the contrast and if I mix the map with the background or not... 
So, the first version like the previous post, without any change...

...and a darker version with a blending.

Which one do you prefer??

Working on the info boxes now.

----------


## Jaxilon

The second one I think.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot Jaxilon! I'll keep the second one then.

A start concerning the info boxes. There will be 14 of them above the map. It's unfinished and I'm still testing but that's the general idea.

----------


## Ilanthar

Quite bored today, so I did a bit of mapping!

I changed my mind about the info boxes and did this (which is better, I think). Not sure of the layout of the boxes, though... A bit too much maybe.

----------


## Ilanthar

Probably better with more transparency. I'll have to check the data this time!

----------


## tilt

That looks really neat - especially like the infoboxes - damn cool stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Tilt! I'll probably go with those infoboxes then  :Smile: .

Just a small update.

----------


## StephenMiller

Well, looking at you guys i can say I'm just a rookie...(

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Stephen. And you're reminding me that I have to finish this one.

We all start as rookies. You just have to practice, take inspirations here and there, and try some tutorials.

----------


## Ilanthar

A little break from my tablet... I returned to this (because it's rotting somewhere in my PC, and above all, I've to prepare the following scenarii for the campaign ) and decided I would have a better need for a big galactic view than anything else, right now...
So, this is a new attempt with a lot more to do. It's just a eighth of the future map...

----------


## Ilanthar

Hmmm... I guess I have to find better solutions for labels... It's more hard to spot things than I thought.
I did a bit more to give a more general view, but labels are mainly on the center up part.

----------


## Ilanthar

Maybe this is better?

----------


## Ilanthar

Grrr... I'm struggling with this. I've too much to put on it, maybe...

Anyway, It was too dark to my taste... but the original version was too bright between the galactic arms... so I ended with a mix that I find better. Hope you'll agree with me.

I'm here now, and I'm still trying to make the rest more easy to read AND not hiding the galaxy underneath...

----------


## Falconius

I don't know I find the red ones very difficult to read.  Also we lost the sector names?  I'd say sacrifice some of the galaxy for better information clarity if you have to.  I mean it's pretty and all, but thats not really why people pick up a map, just my two cents.

----------


## Ilanthar

Sometimes, 2 cents are making the difference  :Wink: !
A big thank for your comment Falconius  :Smile: ! I felt I needed some guidance, that something was quite wrong. I'm reworking it for the sake of clarity and it's much better already (at least, to me  :Very Happy: ). I will reinforce sectors/arms (it's basically the same thing) and put the names later, after the rest is done.

A view of the part I'm reworking...

----------


## Ilanthar

And this part is now almost done, except for some additional details and sectors...


Is there something I should made more obvious and clear?

----------


## ThomasR

I haven't got any critic, I'm just amazed by the amount of work all your maps represent !

----------


## Ilanthar

Ahah, thanks Thomrey! For this particular setting (& maps), the data have been solved for quite a long time now. So, here, the main thing for me is to do a "summary map" which prevent me to constantly look on my computer for the right view or sector to answer a question or don't do mistakes during a scenario!

So a bit much. Still not sure about the legibility of the infos, especially in the more 'bright" sectors. I think I'll be more decided with more of the galactic core done.
The vast empty spaces around the maps will allow me to put all the additionnal data required (or so I hope).

Any comment/critic still much very welcome!

----------


## rdanhenry

It is pretty. I assume that information is yet to come that will fill in all that unused space. I do have one question: Should "Carinean Ark" actually be "Carinean Arc"? "Ark" is basically derived from Latin for "box" and is used in a Biblical context for a protective container, but pretty much never outside of Biblical context, while "arc" is a section of a circle, or a curve more generally, which would fit the shape of the labelled region.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Rdanhenry*
> It is pretty. I assume that information is yet to come that will fill in all that unused space. I do have one question: Should "Carinean Ark" actually be "Carinean Arc"? "Ark" is basically derived from Latin for "box" and is used in a Biblical context for a protective container, but pretty much never outside of Biblical context, while "arc" is a section of a circle, or a curve more generally, which would fit the shape of the labelled region.


Thanks! I'm well aware of this distinction. In my setting, the Carinean Ark is inhabited by a militaristic theocracy who believe to be the holy shield of the gods's creatures against their ennemies... Hence the name.

I've been very busy lately...
I forgot to post this update. I really have to add at least a layer to make the star names legible in the galactic core. There are still a lot of things missing on this half map of the galaxy.

----------


## Falconius

Definitely much more readable all round, except, as you mentioned, near the core, but it's still legible.  It looks great I think.

----------


## Greg

This is looking very nice indeed Ilanthar! Love seeing its progress.  :Smile: 

Definitely agree about a bit more legibility needed for near the centre, but still looking great!

----------


## devorahlavier

I am loving this site

----------


## Francissimo

just noticed that amazing wip you have here, an outsanding work and a very large  and ambitious map, a real pleasure to watch and a good source of inspiration dude, hope you'll finish this beauty :Smile:

----------


## Glacialis

Seeing the work you've put into it over the years, the progress you've made...it gives me hope I'll create something this awesome.

----------

